# Hair on snout rubbed off - How to grow it back?



## Altdeutscher (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,

My 7 month black shepherd got frustrated in his old wire crate and stuck his nose through the wires enough to where he rubbed raw spots on either side of his snout, causing scabbing and hair loss in those areas. 

Don't worry, I've now got the crate problem under control.

Just wondering how I can now grow his hair back on his snout. It's very obvious since he is all black, and now he has two pink areas on either side of his nose. 

It's been about a week since he did this. The scabs have naturally fallen off already.

Thanks


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I bet if you wait a while the hair will grow back on it's own. If the scabs fell off already the hair will begin to grow back soon.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if there's anything you can do to make it come back faster. One of my dogs had irritation on her snout from a muzzle and her fur grew back completely.My other dog got pecked on her snout by a rooster when she was one and she still has the scar four years later.


----------



## balakarthick (Oct 26, 2013)

Altdeutscher said:


> Hello,
> 
> My 7 month black shepherd got frustrated in his old wire crate and stuck his nose through the wires enough to where he rubbed raw spots on either side of his snout, causing scabbing and hair loss in those areas.
> 
> ...


how to grow hair of shephed dog....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if the hair will grow faster but you might try a little bit of pure Aloe if you have any plants. That way if he licks at it, it still won't hurt and will still help to have it in his system.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

vetricyn, the horse people use it when the horse rubs against stuff and I hear it works.


----------

